# co2 diffuser size?



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

In the works for pressurized co2 for my 90 gallon but not sure how large of a ceramic diffuser I should get. Any tips on size? I don't want to input into the canister filter and have bubbles all over the tank


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm biased and I know you said you don't want to put it on your canister, but I like my inline atomizer. I got mine from greenleafaquariums.com but I later found out you can get the same thing from up aqua for half the price... 

It's ceramic inside. And I found there to be less bubbles in the tank then when I was using an in tank ceramic diffuser. It's also a more efficient way to dissolve co2. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

so inline doesn't fill the tank with bubbles? I just might go with inline, I have seen some on ebay for about $25


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

Yes and no. The bubbles are super tiny 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

does inline go on the inflow or the outflow? Or does it matter? On the inflow would give it more time to break down but would mean extra air that I think might be hard in impellers over time?


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

You want it on the outflow, but I've heard of people putting it on the intake with no problems 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I have a used inline I could sell you but a reactor works the best.


----------

